# TiVo EDGE now available in Canada... but listed as only a 2 tuner?



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

TiVo will ship the EDGE OTA to Canadian addresses from within Canada, but is listed in multiple places as only being 2 tuner.
TiVo would not ship the Roamio or BOLT to Canada, but now with the EDGE, they will ship it to a Canadian customer. The new Canadian ordering web site is at
Tivo dot com slash ca

(can a moderator please put a link in here...)


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

You dont need a moderator for a link

www.tivo.com/ca


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

It has some interesting specs:

Record up to 75 HD hours and four shows at once with 500 GB of storage and 2 tuners


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

Everything is more expensive in Canada, except maybe Molson beer.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

A 2-tuner 500GB OTA Edge looks a lot like the cheaper version of the Antenna Edge that has been speculated about. I guess TiVo really did make it after all, but didn't want to launch it along with the more expensive 4-tuner version for fear it would hurt sales. I guess Canada gets the 2-tuner version for a while first before TiVo eventually launches it in the U.S., probably after a few more months.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

longrider said:


> It has some interesting specs:
> 
> Record up to 75 HD hours and four shows at once with 500 GB of storage and 2 tuners


Interesting--why lessen the specs for Canada?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting--why lessen the specs for Canada?


To reduce the price. The U.S. will probably get the cheaper 2-tuner version eventually.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> To reduce the price. The U.S. will probably get the cheaper 2-tuner version eventually.


I guess the fear being (and/or market research showing) that a person in Canada wouldn't spend more for a more robust TiVo box. $300 CAD (the price in Canada) = $227 US.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> I guess the fear being (and/or market research showing) that a person in Canada wouldn't spend more for a more robust TiVo box. $300 CAD (the price in Canada) = $227 US.


I suspect that will be about the price it sells for when they start selling it in the U.S. too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I suspect that will be about the price it sells for when they start selling it in the U.S. too.


Plus Lifetime gets to close to/around the price of the Bolt OTA plus Lifetime (comparatively and with those specs, I'd go the Bolt OTA).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Plus Lifetime gets to close to/around the price of the Bolt OTA plus Lifetime (comparatively and with those specs, I'd go the Bolt OTA).


They'll probably wait to release the 2-tuner Edge until after they sell their remaining stock of Bolt OTAs.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Interesting, record 4 shows at once with 2 tuners?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

TiVo support has confirmed that the Canadian version of the EDGE Antenna is only 2 tuners.


Chat Transcript
"Yes, the Edge for Canada is only two tuners."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

eric102 said:


> Interesting, record 4 shows at once with 2 tuners?


Yep, I saw that as well, and thought that it either is a typo., or some new tech. capability . . . .


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

They also specify
"TiVo EDGE for antenna works optimally with up to four (4) TiVo Minis"

Hopefully they will correct their information soon.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

LarryAtHome said:


> They also specify
> "TiVo EDGE for antenna works optimally with up to four (4) TiVo Minis"
> 
> Hopefully they will correct their information soon.


Technically, a single EDGE for antenna can "work with" as many as 11 Minis, but only 3 can borrow tuners simultaneously. The others can still all access recordings from the EDGE.

Perhaps the Canadian TiVo can still host Mini's, unlike the 2-tuner Premiere.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

eric102 said:


> Interesting, record 4 shows at once with 2 tuners?


Theoretically possible with a digital receiver and time division multiplexing but highly unlikely.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

snerd said:


> Technically, a single EDGE for antenna can "work with" as many as 11 Minis, but only 3 can borrow tuners simultaneously. The others can still all access recordings from the EDGE.
> 
> Perhaps the Canadian TiVo can still host Mini's, unlike the 2-tuner Premiere.


If you've got coax going to the secondary outlets, might as well use the TV tuner for live TV and let the Tivo use its tuners for recording.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

LUX or VOX remote?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

I really don't like the news that TiVo to PC transfers may be gone for good, and am amazed others are not upset about this also.

Here is a short list of issues we are tracking:
4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.


----------

